# Crappy MPG



## vwroutan23 (Aug 17, 2010)

Anyone getting crappy mpg on their Routan? My routan currently gets about 13mpg (city & freeway combined). I asked a few dealerships and they said the breakin period will be 10,000 miles. Anyone getting better gas mileage after 10k miles?


----------



## Cool Dub (Aug 25, 2010)

*4.0 Liter SEL Good MPG*

Our Mini V gets 24 Hwy & avg 16 town.
We have packed it full of people and still get good milage. We do keep it service and synthic oil VW provides probably helps. Good luck,


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

We are getting around 16 in town, stop and go traffic, mostly with A/C running and 20 on the freeway doing 70 ish with the a/c. Still breaking in, 2500 miles on her.


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

I reached 23 mpg driving from Detroit to Toronto and back. About 17 mpg in the city.
I have 6,000 on my 2009 SEL 4.0 engine.


----------



## vwroutan23 (Aug 17, 2010)

BTW, I have a 2009 Routan SE. I guess the SEL has better gas mileage. By putting 91 gas, do you think it will get better gas mileage?


----------



## MozartMan (Jul 31, 2010)

vwroutan23 said:


> BTW, I have a 2009 Routan SE. I guess the SEL has better gas mileage. By putting 91 gas, do you think it will get better gas mileage?


 2009 Routan S and SE trims have 3.8L V6 engine.
2009 Routan SEL trim has 4.0L V6 engine.

According to Yahoo Autos (http://autos.yahoo.com/2009_volkswagen_routan/) 4.0L V6 engine rated with better MPG.

And I think my manual says to use regular 87, and not higher than 89. So, don't waste money by filling in 91.


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

14.6 MPG combo city and hwy. Sucks Ass!! My lifted heave a$$ 1997 Land Crusier gets 15MPG! I am running 35" tires and 5" lift!!


----------



## routan (Aug 2, 2010)

*MPG*

In July I drove from Phoenix to Northern MN and got 25 mpg in my 4.0 SEL. It was just a little less coming back home. I was pretty pleased.


----------



## Richard Steckly (Mar 6, 2002)

Most recent 1,500 mile trip with all 7 seats occupied, a full load of our stuff, and abnormally strong head winds returned better than 22 mpg. I didn't record the specific city/hwy figures, but the trip was split approximately 30% city and 70% highway. Regardless, our Routan 4.0L consistently amazes me with its great fuel economy. For the record, it's always filled with 89 octane as recommended in the owner's manual.

Being in Canada, the fuel economy for the trip was actually 10.1 L/100km. Given that the van was fully occupied, this is less than 1.5 L/100km per person, which is better per person economy than a Smart. In addition, we were much more comfortable and carried much more luggage than we could have in a (not so) Smart!


----------



## blizno (Dec 11, 2009)

We average 14MPG no matter what! :banghead:


----------



## marlinsfan (Jun 10, 2009)

Getting 17-18 MPG on each tank. 50% highway, 50% city driving.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

We live in Salt Lake City and just bought the Routan. My wife is averaging 20 in her mix of city-freeway driving, about 50/50. We took the Routan to Disneyland two weeks ago. About a 700 mile trip each way. We averaged from start to finish, including all city driving in LA/Anaheim, 24 per gallon. We averaged 80-85 miles per hour on the freeway. Dropping down to around 70 increased the miles per gallon by two or three. It seems like the engine has a very steep fuel curve if you are hard on the pedal. I find that I have to be conscious about my driving habits or my fuel economy drops off quickly. The good acceleration apparently comes from guzzling the fuel if you are driving aggressively.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Steveaut said:


> We live in Salt Lake City and just bought the Routan. My wife is averaging 20 in her mix of city-freeway driving, about 50/50. We took the Routan to Disneyland two weeks ago. About a 700 mile trip each way. We averaged from start to finish, including all city driving in LA/Anaheim, 24 per gallon. We averaged 80-85 miles per hour on the freeway. Dropping down to around 70 increased the miles per gallon by two or three. It seems like the engine has a very steep fuel curve if you are hard on the pedal. I find that I have to be conscious about my driving habits or my fuel economy drops off quickly. The good acceleration apparently comes from guzzling the fuel if you are driving aggressively.


 :laugh: I tried some light to light HEAVY acceleration and could watch the needle swing to empty, it was entertaining!


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

To Row1Rich:
In another post you had a pic of your Routan. Is that a stock roof rack? Did you install that?


----------



## OkieRoutan (Nov 5, 2010)

> Anyone getting crappy mpg on their Routan? My routan currently gets about 13mpg (city & freeway combined). I asked a few dealerships and they said the breakin period will be 10,000 miles. Anyone getting better gas mileage after 10k miles? .


I have a 2009 with the 3.8 L . I've already put 34K on it, and I usually get about 17 City and (up to) 24 Hwy. I do a lot of highway driving, and have toyed with everything from air-conditioner on / off, windows open / closed, family loaded / unloaded... I haven't tried getting the driver loaded... that whole sobriety thing, ya know?!

I am interested in seeing what difference some of you folks are getting with lowering and bigger wheels / modified braking. I have a 200 Jeep Wrangler with a straight 6 and 3-speed automatic, and get just about the same City mileage (it's as aerodynamic as a brick, so it sucks on the highway mileage). I have modified the intake on the Jeep (and still want to do the throttle body spacer and upgrade exhaust, to get better mileage. All that to ask this: anyone know of mods for the intake on the Routan? I'm due to invest in a K&N filter (after my last 36K free service), and would like to find a cone filter and cold air intake.


----------

